# Price of a snake bite in USA



## tk72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dont know if anyone has seen this before but if not have a guess at the amount?
I was well shocked. Think the video was edited after the bite to make it more dramatic but its still a bit on the pricey side. 
Best guesses and no cheating.

Snake Bite - caught on camera!!! - YouTube


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ummmmm ummmm ummm umm 139,999 + 1 .


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah NHS, I love you!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what a dumb ass chick!


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

recently a gardener in Bali was hit by a spitting cobra

several vials of antivenine and a few days in icu

he was Balinese so got care at mates rates

still cost over $3000

another kid hit by white lipped pit viper
no idea of final cost but 8 days on life support

usa???? maybe $43000???


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I was bitten by an Asp in France, spent 3 days in a french hospital and built up a bill of 4140 euros, thank goodness for holiday insurance.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

HABU said:


> what a dumb ass chick!


I'm confused, why is she a dumb ass chick?


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh well I was only $100,000 off with my guess


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> what a dumb ass chick!


tuscon arizona... anyone with half a brain that lives in arizona should know better than to be sticking their hands in places where a snake might be without being sure there is no rattler there...

the same for people that plop down without looking....

in snake country, you never stick anything anywhere without looking first...

she's classic... she learned the hard way...

but i'm glad she's ok...

i lived in the mojave desert for many years... keeping an eye out for snakes is second nature...


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

50,000? Nhs:flrt:


----------

